
Remote part-time jobs - tomekw
http://remoteparttimejobs.com/
======
ineednoprocrast
This doesn't seem ready for a Show HN. What does it offer later in exchange
for email addresses now? Convince me this isn't just another spam harvesting
service, please.

I could really use a functioning service to help me find clients right now,
especially if there's some mechanism to prevent a race to the bottom.

~~~
tomekw
Well, this is something like "scratch my own itch" thing. I wanted to start
small and build the audience. I'm afraid I'm unable to convince you other
than: trust me. I'm a real person ([http://jestem.tw](http://jestem.tw)) and I
would like to solve a real problem. I hope you will sign up and I will be able
to share some openings with you soon! Cheers!

